# Saddle Measurements - Medium - how many cm?



## sloulou (15 May 2008)

Ok - am a little confused... I ordered a medium GFS sadlle (new) as I had tried one on him and inside it was stamped 17 1/2 inches and 30 cm.

So I was told this is Medium...

I ordered Medium on the website - but the saddle is stamped 28 cm?  no mention of Narrow or medium...

confused.... which width is medium?  28 cm or 30 cm??

Have they sent me the wrong saddle?


----------



## K27 (15 May 2008)

I've always thought a medium is a 28"- i may be wrong!


----------



## sloulou (15 May 2008)

No you are probably right... Its just I can't find out on the internet - some places say a narrow is 28 - which is what has confused me totally...

Also the fact that I was told the 30cm was medium - which its looking like it isn't....


----------



## K27 (15 May 2008)

OMG- How annoying and Confusing for you!! Fieldhouse don't seem to have a website but I've found their tel no - they will know the answer! 01922 638094


----------



## Britestar (16 May 2008)

GFS Mediums are 28cm, 30cm is Med/Wide and 32cm Is Wide


----------



## buzyizzy (9 May 2013)

And 36cm is XW confirmed by Fieldhouse.


----------

